# Worried about gender disappointment *UPDATED*



## Noo

Gosh, I'm barely even pregnant (6 weeks) and I'm already worried about gender disappointment. We already have a son who will be 8 this month and both myself and DH would absolutely LOVE a baby girl this time around. I'm so scared that I already have a vibe that this baby will be a boy and I'll have failed DH in giving him a daughter to spoil. Even DS is stating he would love a sister but doesn't want a brother (doesn't actually know I'm expecting yet) so I'd be disappointing him too! :cry: I just feel so emotional and scared that we'll be having a boy as DH only wants one more child and I really NEED a baby girl :(


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Just wanted to give lots of hugs hun xx I have 2 boys and the bond is amazing! Good luck


----------



## blondebabe

I feel the same and I'm not even pregnant! Congratulations on your pregnancy ! 

Try to see it as a miracle that there is a life growing inside you and think of all the poor people that can't get pregnant. 

I know I am going to feel just like you (maybe slightly more desperate as we are following my ovulation and planning on dtd 3 days before ovulation for the girl sperms.
I try to tell myself that I would rather another healthy boy then a girl with special needs..
Much love xxx I know what ur going threw xxxx


----------



## Noo

blondebabe said:


> I feel the same and I'm not even pregnant! Congratulations on your pregnancy !
> 
> Try to see it as a miracle that there is a life growing inside you and think of all the poor people that can't get pregnant.
> 
> I know I am going to feel just like you (maybe slightly more desperate as we are following my ovulation and planning on dtd 3 days before ovulation for the girl sperms.
> I try to tell myself that I would rather another healthy boy then a girl with special needs..
> Much love xxx I know what ur going threw xxxx

Thank you - Given the whole sperm timing thing I'd assume I'm having a boy :baby:


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I'm hoping for a girl too as I have 2 boys and 1 girl and my DD is desperate for a baby sister. That said DS1 wants a boy so I will be disappointing someone :dohh: we only have a 3 bed flat so logistically a girl would be great as she could share with DD. DH is convinced this is a boy though.


----------



## Lara310809

Noo, my husband only ever wanted one child (he is an only child and insisted that he was fine so why bother having another), and it HAD to be a boy. But out she popped, and before they'd even finished my stitches he was asking when we could TTC#2 :wacko: I've always wanted two, so it suited me fine. He was then desperate to make that last child a boy... then out she popped :dohh: 

We both said we were done at two, but then broodiness reared her ugly head and here we are TTC#3, and desperately hoping for a boy - "third time lucky" as my OH says. I'm all set for another girl, because that's how life works, but anything is possible. Don't count your chickens just yet. And your OH will love a little boy just as much as he would love that longed-for baby girl :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Thought I'd update - We had our scan last month and we are indeed having another boy! I wasn't too disappointed because I think I'd pretty much convinced myself he was a boy already. DH was visibly upset though. I could see him well up in the scan room though he denied it later and DS burst into tears when I told him it would be a brother and not a sister! 3 and a bit weeks later we are pretty much over it! I'm looking forward to meeting my little man and DS is starting to refer to him as his brother and by his name instead of "that baby" that he had taken to using since the scan!... It does get better!


----------



## SLCMommy

Noo - So sorry you didn't get the gender you wanted. I have one girl, two boys and two angel boys and after being pregnant with four boys in a row, and this being our LAST attempt at a baby... I feel selfish but not only do I want a healthy baby...but I really would love a girl. I wanted to do a cute little gender reveal party for my family and friends but I decided not too because if it's a boy I know i'll look disappointed and won't be able to fake being happy. LOL


----------



## Noo

SLCMommy said:


> Noo - So sorry you didn't get the gender you wanted. I have one girl, two boys and two angel boys and after being pregnant with four boys in a row, and this being our LAST attempt at a baby... I feel selfish but not only do I want a healthy baby...but I really would love a girl. I wanted to do a cute little gender reveal party for my family and friends but I decided not too because if it's a boy I know i'll look disappointed and won't be able to fake being happy. LOL

I don't think we'll be having another baby unless it's a surprise so it'll just be 2 boys for me! I like the idea of 2 boys more than 2 girls to be honest though I think what's more disappointing really is the fact that both DH and DS were so sad for a boy :( The way I look at it now is; I know what I'm doing with a boy!


----------



## maybebaby3

No I'm sorry you didn't get your girl but I'm sure your two sons will be best buds :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Aww I'm sorry you didn't get to hear girl. But I'm truly glad you are ok with it :) I have two boys and they are two very different little boys but are they are best buddies and always have a friend for life :) 
Congratulations on your 2nd little man :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

I'm sorry you didn't get your girl!

I'm almost 11 weeks and I've had gender disappointment anxiety since before I was pregnant. I have a beautiful son and I am very anxious to give him a baby brother. I really don't want a girl and I am constantly thinking about it. I just want to know what I'm having already.


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry you didn't get to hear girl.


----------



## Katwa

I am expecting my 3rd and have two boys already. Although I love the idea of having a girl, and am slightly anxious to find out what it is, but I only have to look at my darling boys and am reminded that I will adore whatever I have (we all will).

My boys are 3 years part, the youngest has just turned 1, and even at this early stage the bond between them is just amazing. They utterly adore each other, so I know adding another boy to that relationship would be awesome. It is highly likely due to mine and OH's jeans they will be huge strapping men, well over 6ft, so when I imagine the future I see my house brimming with my big cheeky chappy's! 

Now I just need to find out what this one is! (Always team yellow before so will be different finding out)

Love to all
Xx


----------



## Noo

Well my little boy is now 4 months old. I am well and truly over my GD and cannot imagine our life had he been a girl! I think once your baby has a name and "things" it starts to get easier... I am so in love with my little guy :)

Good luck, Girls xx


----------



## motherofboys

My 4th little man will be 3 months on monday and he really is who we were supposed to have. I still have a strong desire to have a girl, but no disappointment to have 'another boy'


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so glad it's all turned around for you and your little one has bought you so much love :) ill be welcoming son number 3 in May.


----------



## Reno

thanks for updating! glad you are all settling in with your new blue bundle! I am getting excited for two boys!!


----------

